# Whiskey Barrel Container -



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

I know it's little late for the year but next year after winter.

Those 19" -21" Fiber glass whiskey Barrel
some plants ..suggestion?

I am trying just have some mbuna fish out there with any filtration since I m planning using plants are oxygenation and filtration. Change water once a weekk 10% with some top off every now and then...

what ya think?


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I have one of similar size on my deck during the warmer weather with one water lily which I have had for 2 years. Once the water lily starts growing the leaves cover all of the water surface. Because of the small size of the container the water temperature can vary greatly even with the surface shaded. Just for that fact I would not recommend putting any fish in it. Also, that size whiskey barrel is really too small for mbuna. I wouldn't do it.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It's 21 inches in diameter? I'd worry about small tank size and day/night temp fluctuation as well. How would you keep it under 80 degrees during heat wave days?


----------



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

I am not too sure about it...Have to be under the shade 80% of the times..I have one similar when i was a kid but I was using guppy instead. They thrived and breed like rabbit...

21" Diameter i reckon ...depth would be 3' or so...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Well you wouldn't put mbuna in a 21" long tank, so I don't think it would work. Also, the shade temp can easily get to 90 during a heat wave and commonly varies 10 degrees up and down from day to night. This does not happen in Lake Malawi or in our tanks...not ideal conditions for the fish.


----------

